# West Midlands IHS February meeting



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

The West Midlands IHS February meeting is taking place on Saturday 12th February from 7.30 at the Court House Pub, 30 New Street, Dudley, DY1 1LP. The Speaker for this months meeting is Mike Oldcorn on keeping reptiles.

:welcome:The doors are open from 7.00pm and the lecture commences at around 8pm. Anyone with an interest in reptiles and amphibians is welcome to attend the monthly meetings - you do not have to be a member of the I.H.S. to attend. A small entrance fee is charged to cover the cost of hiring the venue and paying the lecturer.

There will also be discussions on the organisation of the Dudley Zoo plus other events being arranged for throughout the year. The Zoo visit is set for 5th June will include entrance to the zoo and time to look around, plus at least two guest speakers that are being organised to give presentations on the day.

Anyone that has any idea's for further meetings is more than welcome to bring them with them! :2thumb: Hope to see some of you there.... J


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok.. 1st maybe not so deliberate mistake... :blush: Symposium at Dudley Zoo is set for June 12th not 5th as in first post... whoops.... :whistling2:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Today's the day! :2thumb:


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Ive always thought about coming to the ihs dudley meet as its only down the road from me about 15 mins walk ( i see the flyer in prestwood petzone ).Do many people turn up and whens the next meet ? thanks alex


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Alex... Next meeting is 19th March at the Court House. The talk is 'A Youthful View of Reptile Keeping'... come and join us if you want. Lots of old codgers, and a few youngsters sometimes... be nice to try to attract a few more youngsters to the meets :lol2: The two guys giving the talk this time round are in their teens. Generally get there around 7.30 and talks normally begin at 8pm.

We have a website if you want to take a look at a few bits we have planned so far this year.... J

www.westmidlandsihs.co.uk


----------

